# A little humor



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sleeping Beauty, Tom Thumb, and Quasimodo were all talking one day.
>>
>> Sleeping Beauty said, "I believe myself to be the most beautiful girl
>
>> in the world." Tom Thumb said, "I must be the smallest person in the
>> world." Quasimodo (the Hunchback of Notre Dame) said, "I absolutely
>> have to be the most disgusting person in the world."
>>
>> So they all decided to go to the Guinness Book of World Records to
>> have their claims verified. Sleeping Beauty went in first and came
>> out looking deliriously happy. "It's official, I AM the most
>> beautiful girl in the world." Tom Thumb went next and emerged
>> triumphant, "I am now officially the smallest person in the world."
>>
>> Sometime later, Quasimodo comes out looking utterly confused and
>> says, "Who the hell is Rosie O'Donnell?"


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

That face would make a freight train take a dirt road. And her voice could chase a starving grizzly from a gut pile.


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

I spit my coffee all over my screen on that one!!!! :beer:


----------



## Smacko (Jan 20, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hagfan72 (Apr 15, 2007)

AMEN!!


----------

